
Awesome Open Source Indie – A curated list of small open source products - shime
https://github.com/shime/awesome-open-source-indie
======
xweb
This is great! I nominate Google Play Music Desktop Player
([https://www.googleplaymusicdesktopplayer.com/](https://www.googleplaymusicdesktopplayer.com/))
- a great app that is totally free and open source.

~~~
shime
Thank you! I'll add it to the list.

------
secondstring
This is a super nice list and exactly along the lines of something I've been
looking for.....but not for PHP or Javascript. Anyone have an idea where a
similar collection of projects involving Java/C#/C++/C would be found?

~~~
shime
It's not only for PHP or JavaScript and it's not for projects but for
products. You're very welcome to submit some Java/C#/C++/C open source
products if you find them.

------
nerdponx
What's wrong with CLI tools?

~~~
shime
I have to draw a line somewhere between libraries and products. A CLI tool is
more a library than a product in my opinion.

~~~
nerdponx
I couldn't disagree more. A CLI tool is a program/app/product like any other.
A library is a piece of code that you call using another piece of code. And
what about text-mode programs? Is Midnight Commander also a "library"?

There are a great many CLI programs out there, but only a few can be
considered "awesome", and none of the classic Unix tools are eligible for the
being "indie". It's a shame to not include standout projects like Fish, FZF,
Ripgrep, FD, and Exa solely because they are command-line products.

That said, here are some other (non-CLI) products you might want to consider:

\- Wallabag (not that small but certainly not big)

\- Shaarli (a descendant of del.icio.us)

\- Wekan (another Trello clone)

\- Standard Notes (note-taking and syncing, like the Notes app that ships with
Apple)

~~~
shime
Yeah, I think I'm being subjective when deciding what to add to this list. For
me, a product has to have a beautiful landing page and a nice UI. There are
other awesome lists for CLI tools and I've linked to them in the issue. It's
definitely not intended for this list to list Unix tools. Thank you for the
suggestions, I'll add them.

~~~
nerdponx
Then this is a list of "beautiful open source landing pages and UIs".

